

Software Engineers Should Run The World - matt-carroll
http://mattcarroll.name/2014/06/software-engineers-should-run-the-world/

======
jburwell
Without even reading the article, goodness NO! No one group should dominate
any decision making process. Diversity of thought process and perspective
brings a recognition of nuance which critical to good decision making.

